# Looking For House Mate in Golden Area



## cemartin (Oct 11, 2003)

Hello, 
I recently took a job in Arvada, and I'm trying to relocate from Fort Collins to the Golden area. As such, I'm looking for a house mate to share costs of rent. I'm looking at a few different places (mainly duplexes with fenced yards), and hoping to find a roommate that shares interests such as skiing, kayaking, and other outdoor activities. The main reason why I'd like to live in Golden is to be close to the whitewater park and Clear Creek in general. I'm hoping to step up my boating skills at the park when it's running. 

Just to let you know about myself; I'm a 27 year old environmental professional. I'm easy going, honost, and reliable. I have a black lab/ border colley dog named Bubba Gump (he's a crazy son of a bitch in a non-destructive sort of way), and I'd be interested in having another dog at the place too. I'm trying to find a place ASAP, but I'd be interested even if you wanted to move in later.

Please contact me at (970) 631-4983 if interested.


----------

